# Got picture?



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok so I havnt gotten to see this dog yet. But from what I hear he is a great dog named buster. (Same name as my cat. What a coquincident (SP?))

He is 2 years old and the owners are very nice people . I have yet to meet them but I hope soon... REAL SOON 

I do have pictures for you guys.

My dad was happy I cut back on all my animals and everything he said I could get some fantails. I was so excited cause I have wanted them for ever. But I couldnt find any one who had some for sale. 

But I finally found some.. At my work lol. And now Ive got 4 of them planning to get 2 more.

Im down to 9 birds with out the fantails and 13 with them. I still have to sell the babies as the deal went with my dad :/.

And no more babies for a while. 

I am currently uploading the pictures. I will post them in a couple moments


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And Im sorry if you are all tiered of seeing pictures of my birds. But I love too love through everyones pictures and i hope you like mine too. Because you all, who have posted pictures or have a site, have lovely birds. Even terry when they've been beaten up, But they are a blast to look through even if they are slightly disheartening.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

This is one of the rapests baby. Unfortounatly, due to his agression and the limiting of my birds I was forced to give him to my work were hes found a good home along with 5 others.










And mom(Feral) and dad(white) who are the proud parents.












This is mama stach the racer and papa the red roller.

***When I bought stach she had a bald spot on the back of her head. Its been a year and a half and nothing is growing back.










And here are the babies. Dont they look like twins? RWB is on the right..


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

My tumblers


Papa 










Mama










Baby


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And now for the fantails.

I love the colors on this one. 










And this is a grey colored fantail. That I like alot!










And this is a mostly black colored fantail with some white spots on its back.

They had some pure black ones but none of them were pure white and or any other color. None had sadles. But I figured I liked the diferent ones better and took the mis matched one.










And I love this one the most so far.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

The grey one is still a baby. And yes they are on a private island oasis. 



Does any one on here have fantails? And If so can you tell me what type I have? 

Are they American fantails? Indian Fantails?... I dont know any other type... Ill do some research.


EDIT...

And they have feathers on the back of there heads that curl up toward the top of their heads


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Indian*

Hi Mike, You have INDIAN fantails the first one that called gray looks like a ANDALUSIAN the tail has no black bar that is a sure sign that this bird is a ANDLUSIAN the Blacks have the spread factor which is needed when one wants to breed andalusian color. Where did you get these birds, there is a man in SAN MARCOS that is one of the best breeders in the country of fan tails,there are two other men in SAN DIEGO that are very good also I will stop by the feed store some time next week and give you their phone numbers,any way you have some nice INDIAN fan tails. I like the INDIAN over the AMERICAN. GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are beautiful, Michael! I'm pretty partial to fantails ..

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Your birds are really beautiful. I like your momma racer and poppa red roller a lot. The babies do look like twins. Are they nest mates? And the fan tails are so lovely. Nice birds!

Margarret


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

A man said he has a flock of 30 at his house and was cutting down. I dont know who he is but I had time to talk to him for a few moments. Most pigeon people are really nice when they find out you are one too .

I am picking up 2 more soon. And It would be nice to see you again george. I dont work on tuesday or wen. But Im in there all the time so im sure ill catch you. 

And There are 8 more pure black ones at my work but total for sale are 7.

One doesnt have a tail which is a for sure sign it was ment for me ... So sorry guys hes all mine



I think I might start a loft of fantails. And thank you for the factual information. The light grey one with the black bar on its tail is a baby and squeaks still. But most the other ones are still young too. 

I doubt they came from a "good" breeder case none of them are banned. Not to doubt he doesnt have great birds...

Thank you all for posting


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Mike You best read my post again I said the gray bird has NO black bar on its tail and that is a sure sign that it is an ANDALUSION. .GEORGE


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey george I re read your post and I think we were looking at different birds I was talking about this one being a youngster














EDIT

I found a great site that showed me alot of different types of fantails it is here

http://www.angelfire.com/trek/spock_man/vincent.htm

and another

http://www.easternfantailclub.com/efc webpage 6.htm

And a great site for judging and the names of different types

http://www.azpigeons.org/fantail.htm


----------

